# Brisket cooked waaay too fast



## michael collins (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. First time poster but I've been haunting this board for a few years now. I bought a prime 18 1/2 lb. brisket for the game today. I figured it was going to take 18-20 hours to get her done so I put her on last night at 4pm. Before doing so I injected it, trimmed the fat cap etc.

 I have a UDS with 3 racks that I built myself that is super efficient, as most are. I use BBQ gurus CyberQ for temp regulating. I always have my probes in and they are accurate. I set the smoker at 225* like always and set the food alarm for 165* It hit this temp at 12am at which point I crutched it nice and tight with heavy duty foil.

It hit 203* at 4am. That's only 12 hours!!! And yes I double checked the temp with my thermapen. I don't get it. Anyone have some inpu that might help me understand this phenomenon? Because the last couple of briskets I've done I've had them stall twice so I really expected this thing to take at least 18 hours.

BTW the ambient air was about 45* last night


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am thinking your Grate temp is a lot higher than you think at 225° it should be closer to 2 hours per pound. However that is why you cook to IT not to time. I have had a couple cook really really fast and a lot more that took forever. 

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## michael collins (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope David, grate temp was 225* that's why I spent the money on the CyberQ. It works flawlessly. The meat simply cooked faster than usual.

So I'm wondering why, It has nothing to do with the smoker temp, grate temp, ambient air etc. as far as I know. I've cooked a bunch of briskets and have experienced the stalls and such but never the opposite.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael Collins said:


> Nope David, grate temp was 225* that's why I spent the money on the CyberQ. It works flawlessly. The meat simply cooked faster than usual.
> 
> So I'm wondering why, It has nothing to do with the smoker temp, grate temp, ambient air etc. as far as I know. I've cooked a bunch of briskets and have experienced the stalls and such but never the opposite.


I have had a couple cook a lot faster than they should have. I blame it on the cow.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Be better with pics, But it happens just like sometimes it takes a lot longer. Good example of not trying to cook by time 

gary


----------



## bear55 (Feb 2, 2015)

I guess I've been lucky as I have done probably 10 briskets over the past 2 years and count on 1 hour per pounds plus 2 hours as an estimate.  I always wrap at 165 taking brisket to 195-197.

Richard


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

Michael Collins said:


> Nope David, grate temp was 225* that's why I spent the money on the CyberQ. It works flawlessly. The meat simply cooked faster than usual.
> 
> So I'm wondering why, It has nothing to do with the smoker temp, grate temp, ambient air etc. as far as I know. I've cooked a bunch of briskets and have experienced the stalls and such but never the opposite.


The farmers and ranchers are just getting lazy in their education with the pigs and cows. They don't teach them anymore how to tell time so that they can understand what is expected. The meat is just guessing for lack of instruction. Most guess right but you can't expect them all too.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 2, 2015)

Did you start tooth picking it at 190?


----------

